# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  que peixe é este

## PauloAPSilva

Boas, ...

Pelo anos da minha mulher (06/02/2011) meu cunhado ofereceu este peixe, na loja disseram que é uma donzela amarela, eu tenho duvidas.

nota: este é o 1 vivo a entrar no aquario desde que comecei com o salgado a 15/0/12/2010, na proxima oportunidade colocarei o setup

obrigado

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas

Chromis analis.

Abraço

----------


## João Soares

Oh amigo Miguel por acaso o peixe é este:   :Coradoeolhos: 

Amblyglyphidodon aureus

----------


## PauloAPSilva

obrigado

realmente pelos videos da net o mais parecido é o indicado pelo joão, embora o meu é mais branco na parte da barriga

 :SbOk2:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Provavelmente o que tens ainda será pequeno e por isso ainda tá com a coloração de juvenil

----------

